# Audinac 4100



## marianonardi (Sep 8, 2020)

Hola a todos, estoy buscando el circuito o referencia de cualquier tipo sobre el monoblock Audinac 4100. Estoy pensando en encarar la restauracion de uno y estan en un estado calamitoso y sin las valvulas asi que cualquier informacion es util, como por ejemplo que valvulas usaban

Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2020)

No me suena Audinac 4100 , no será Winco(fon) 4100 ?


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 9, 2020)

No senor, yo tambien me sorprendi, es Audinac y es 4100. Es equivalente en forma al 430, pero alguien me dijo que usaba valvulas de la familia KT. Este viene sin valvulas y bastante maltratado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2020)

Ahhh , es una monoblock , es la que trae transformador al medio o trae las dos válvulas al medio ?

Venían con  EL34 , KT66 y 88


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 9, 2020)

Es una monoblok, las valvulas vienen al frente al costado y los tres trafos atras, de izq a derecha OPT, Choke y power. Mi duda sons las otras valvulas ademas de la 5u4. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2020)

Si es simil 430 , esos amplificadores eran mono , de la serie profesional , se usaban en cines , teatros y estudios junto con los Leea-Altec Lansing . . . solo tienen entrada de línea y unos 30 Watts sobre 4 Ohms y con esos transformadores llegaban por encima de los 30 kHz  . . .  unas bestias


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2020)

En algún lado del foro creo que está, o parecido. monoblock, recuerdo por la 5U4, Audinac era seguro, estuve buscando y no lo encuentro, vaya a saber donde está, recuerdo que respondí, y nunca más contestó ! 🤷‍♂️, más tarde sigo buscando !


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 9, 2020)

Gracias a ambos, cuando los tenga el lunes comparto fotos, van a necesitar muuuucho amor pero creo que son un lindo proyecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2020)

Audinac 4210, amplificador valvular.
					

hola  , buenas noches , tendra alguien el circuito del valvular audinac4210 ? atte , muchas gracias ... ...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador valvular Audinac CX2000
					

Como principiante , quisiera consultar que significan los símbolos que he indicado como A y que función cumple el resistor variable que he indicado como B, si es que es un resistor variable ya que no se nota bien.  Muchas gracias. Saludos.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 9, 2020)

Gracias Dosmetros, lamentablemente ahí no hay nada de info del 4100. En el del 4210 participé bastante, aún tengo ese equipo conmigo !

Veré que puedo seguir consiguiendo,


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2020)

Todavía no encontré el post en el foro, ¡ya lo voy a encontrar!

¿Es parecido al Audinac 430? :


​


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 9, 2020)

Si no es este, es igual a este...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2020)

Si, la imágen que presentas es la misma que la mía, solo que está recortada !, se ve que buceamos por los mismos lugares !!!, ahora digamos que es parecido al que tienes, no igual, dado que ahora recuerdo que dijiste que tiene también una 5U4, hay que seguir buscando !!!


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 9, 2020)

La imagen es la suya recortada! Ahora dude de la 5u4. El lunes los tengo conmigo y les muestro fotos, por ahora lo crítico es identificar las válvulas


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> La imagen es la suya recortada! Ahora dude de la 5u4. El lunes los tengo conmigo y les muestro fotos, por ahora lo crítico es identificar las válvulas



Jajaja!!! , las 2 están recortadas!!!, *la que publiqué yo, está más reducida*, ahora,* más recortada es la suya*, hay que mirar bien !!! 

*La suya, está más recortada*


*La mía, reducida, pero menos recortada*


*Original*
​Esperamos las fotos de tu amplificador, y ver que válvulas debe llevar !!!! 
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Si, la imágen que presentas es la misma que la mía, solo que está recortada !, se ve que buceamos por los mismos lugares !!!, ahora digamos que es parecido al que tienes, no igual, dado que ahora recuerdo que dijiste que tiene también una 5U4, hay que seguir buscando !!!


Buscando, buscando, lo encontré !!! , "estaba en un post con otro título", es el Audinac 4215, que lleva una rectificadora *5U4*, modelo anterior al 4210,  pero no es el 4100 que dices tener, o tendrás.
Ver : Duda con transformador Silco serie Dorada en amplificador valvular.

​


marianonardi dijo:


> Ahora dude de la 5u4.



            🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 15, 2020)

acá está estos son....

las válvulas de potencia calculo que KT88 a 800V, sino a 100W no llega


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2020)

Para obtener 100 W, no se necesitan más de 560 Vcc en placas, para un par de KT88, en push-pull,  clase AB1, tanto en conexión tetrodo/pentodo, o conexión Ultralineal.

¿Vino sin transformador de salida?

Ver hoja de datos KT88, en PDF

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😀


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 16, 2020)

Ahí empecé a “limpiar” y levantar el circuito el trafo entrega unos 350v alimentado con 120v en vacío, calculo que con carga choke etc. va a andar en 800v. Estaremos hablando de EL34? En breve comparto circuito “levantado”


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 16, 2020)

Bien Mariano !, Te vuelvo a preguntar, viendo la imagen, le falta el trafo de salida, ¿tienes el trafo en otro lado?, ¿o no lo tienes?


marianonardi dijo:


> Ahí empecé a “limpiar” y levantar el circuito el trafo entrega unos 350v alimentado con 120v en vacío, calculo que con carga choke etc. va a andar en 800v. Estaremos hablando de EL34? En breve comparto circuito “levantado”



Viendo el chasis del lado de los componentes, este se ve deteriorado, le han metido mucha mano, y no se puede apreciar bien, es un amplificador en el que vas a tener que trabajar mucho !
El secundario de A.T. de donde has obtenido 350 Vca, ¿es con punto medio, o sin punto medio?
Pregunto para saber si la rectificación, es con 2 diodos, o con puente de diodos.
El valor máximo de tensión (Vcc)* bajo carga*, depende en que lugar este colocado el choke (inductor), si está colocado a la salida de la rectificación, antes de los electrolíticos, baja considerablemente la tensión, muchas fuentes trabajan así, si esta colocado luego de los electrolíticos, baja pero no tanto.
Respecto de si usa EL34, un par de ellas pueden dar 100W, pero en clase B, y trabando al límite máximo de diseño de 800 Vcc en placas, olvidate de Hi-Fi, como dice el paper que presentaste, si es Hi-Fi como reza, deber ser clase AB1, y a un par EL34 en esa clase más de 60W no se le saca.
Tiene que ser otra válvula, la KT88, o la 6550.
A menos que el amplificador no sea de 100 W !


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 16, 2020)

Los tengo y no los tengo. Creo que lo que me dieron es otro power pero pareciera ser grano orientado así que le haré los Trafos con eso y los tachos. El Ampli no está manoseado, se ve que lo usaron y un día voló el trafo de salida, los sacaron y ahí quedaron. Tienen quemados los componentes de la realimentacion (nunca lo vi) 

y si, hay que meterle mucha paciencia pero ya lo tengo desarmado



aprendo con este y después le toca al hermano


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 16, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Respecto de si usa EL34, un par de ellas pueden dar 100W, pero en clase B, y trabando al límite máximo de diseño de 800 Vcc en placas, olvidate de Hi-Fi, como dice el paper que presentaste, si es Hi-Fi como reza, deber ser clase AB1, y a un par EL34 en esa clase más de 60W no se le saca.
> Tiene que ser otra válvula, la KT88, o la 6550.
> A menos que el amplificador no sea de 100 W !



El trafo entrega 640v approx en vacio (en realidad lo medi con 120v y entregaba 350 asi que 640 es una estimacion. usa rectificadora de onda completa y tiene caps en serie (en breve empiezo a subir los circuitos) asi que la tension de trabajo es definitivamente 800v, estoy bastante inclinado a pensar que la valvula es la KT88, pero sin el circuito es medio dificil todo. las otras dos son 12a(?)7 definitivamente por el pinout. 

Solo yo me meto en estos temas y encima me divierto


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 16, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> Estoy pensando en encarar la restauracion de uno y estan en un* estado calamitoso *y *sin las valvulas*





marianonardi dijo:


> Este viene *sin valvulas y bastante maltratado*





Rorschach dijo:


> Viendo el chasis del lado de los componentes,* este se ve deteriorado*,* le han metido mucha mano*, y no se puede apreciar bien, es un amplificador en el que vas a tener que trabajar mucho !





marianonardi dijo:


> El Ampli* no está manoseado*, se ve que lo usaron y un día *voló el trafo de salida*, los sacaron y ahí quedaron.* Tienen quemados los componentes de la realimentacion* (nunca lo vi)



Y sí.... dije que esta deteriorado, y que le han metido mano, y tu contestas que no está manoseado, sin embargo dices lo mismo que yo con otras palabras : que el estado es calamitoso, bastante maltratado, sin válvulas, sin trafo de salida, quemados los componentes de la realimentación,  🤷‍♂️ , ........ y yo le sumo que tiene componentes rotos, otros corroídos, la barra ómnibus toda doblada, y chingada, se ve un solo diodo rectificador, algunos cableados no originales, ese amplificador tuvo muchas reparaciones.
Por eso te dije, que es un amplificador en el que vas tener que trabajar mucho !!!
Y de hecho ya lo estás haciendo 👍 !



marianonardi dijo:


> El trafo entrega 640v approx en vacio (en realidad lo medi con 120v y entregaba 350 asi que 640 es una estimacion. usa *rectificadora *de onda completa y tiene caps en serie (en breve empiezo a subir los circuitos) asi que la tension de trabajo es definitivamente 800v, estoy bastante inclinado a pensar que la valvula es la KT88, pero sin el circuito es medio dificil todo. las otras dos son 12a(?)7 definitivamente por el pinout.



No veo que tenga rectificadora, querrás decir rectificador a diodos de onda completa, si el secundario de A.T. es con punto medio, son 2 diodos, y si es sin punto medio, son 4 diodos en puente.
No es tan así que la tensión de trabajo sea definitivamente de 800 Vcc con carga.
¿En que te basas?
Importantísimo : antes de desmontar componentes (quizás falten), debes fijarte como esta conectado el choke, si después de la rectificación, y antes de los electrolíticos (me inclino por ello), o si el choke esta conectado luego de los electrolíticos, o entre los electrolíticos.
Aparte como ya dije antes en el mensaje anterior, si el choke está conectado a la entrada del filtro (léase a la salida del rectificador, y antes del / los electrolítico/s), *la caída de tensión bajo carga es muy importante*, y está hecho adrede para una buena regulación de la fuente, cuando esta debe alimentar un amplificador a válvulas.

Cuando trabajas por encima de los 450 Vcc, debes poner capacitores electrolíticos en serie, porque en su mayoría la aislación máxima es de 450 Vcc, hay también de 600 Vcc de aislación (difícil de conseguir), pero en los amplificadores que trabajan con 550 / 600 Vcc, los de 450 Vcc están repasados, y los de 600 Vcc están al límite, para los 2 casos debes poner 2 en serie para lograr 900 Vcc de aislación.

Te vuelvo a repetir, si hablamos de un par de KT88, con tensión de placas entre  +- 550/600 Vcc, obtienes 100 W, push-pull, clase AB1, polarización fija, conexión tetrodo/pentodo, o conexión Ultralineal, fijate en la hoja de datos de la KT88 que publiqué mas arriba en pdf.-


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola Gracias por la respuestas! por calamitoso me refiero a mal almacenado. Estos eran equipos de trabajo, los usaba el padre de la persona que me los vendio para pasar musica y cuando fallecio quedaron tirados. los trafos de salida fueron sacados y hay fusibles volados, el resto tiene algun que otro ajuste pero estan "de fabrica". Claramente fueron reparados y lo que es peor dejados a medio reparar luego de su ultima falla, pero bueno, el precio era acorde al estado y tampoco es que uno se tope con estos equipos todos los dias y como proyecto me parecio mas que divertido por el grado de investigacion que necesitan, todos los equipos que reparo son para mi y entre armar uno de cero y "restaurar" estos bloques dentro de las posibilidades me parecio divertido intentar con estos bloques.

Cuando digo rectificadora me refiero a toda la parte de fuente. Estos equipos tienen de estados solido sin punto medio (onda completa), en la que estoy metiendo mando ahora habia solo dos diodos desoldados, capaz que en el proceso de reparar perdio los otros dos. La otra tiene 4 diodos.

Respecto a la tension final, me refiero a la salida del a rectificadora antes del choke, la cuenta que hago es medio bruta: 640 x 1.41 = 900 (approx) claro que con con carga, el choke y todo una estimacion MUY bruta es que va a quedar en masomenos 800v.

El chasis ya esta limpio, imprimado y pintado por debajo, ahora tengo que ver si consigo el "dorado audinac" o algo que se le parezca y "gris martillado" de los trafos, con eso pinto lo que me falta, armo y pruebo la fuente como para ver de manera un poco mas empirica la tension final. Obvio que sin valvulas es solo "una idea". 

Respecto a los filtros, correcto, usa caps en serrie con resistencias en paralelo, tengo unos epcos muy bonitos que compre para ponerle 

Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> Respecto a la tension final, me refiero a la salida del a rectificadora antes del choke, la cuenta que hago es medio bruta: 640 x 1.41 = 900 (approx) claro que con con carga, el choke y todo una estimacion MUY bruta es que va a quedar en masomenos 800v.
> El chasis ya esta limpio, imprimado y pintado por debajo, ahora tengo que ver si consigo el "dorado audinac" o algo que se le parezca y "gris martillado" de los trafos, con eso pinto lo que me falta, armo y pruebo la fuente como para ver de manera un poco mas empirica la tension final. Obvio que sin valvulas es solo "una idea".


Sería interesante que envíes un diagrama a mano alzada de la fuente de poder completa !, para saber de que manera opera, si con capacitor de entrada al filtro, o con choke de entrada al filtro, me inclino por esta última opción.-
Y... sí... es una estimación muy bruta, tal cual como tu dices, de que con carga va quedar en +- 800 Vcc,  si fuera esa tensión, pobres las KT88, ¡¡¡ las hacés pomada !!!, no existe circuito con KT88 que apliquen 800 Vcc a sus placas, como máximo 600 Vcc.-
No tomas en consideración lo que escribí antes, respecto del choke (inductor/impedancia de filtro), la misma palabra "choke", te lo dice, es un freno a la corriente eléctrica, y depende donde este conectado, otra vez lo digo, si es a la entrada del filtro (salida de la rectificación, y antes del electrolítico) actúa mucho (caída de tensión importante), ahora si es a la salida del filtro (luego del electrolítico) actúa menos (caída de tensión menor), este "actúa" es respecto de la caída de tensión.


​
Cuando hagas la prueba de la fuente, debes hacerla con carga, pues sin ella, la tensión no bajará, será muy alta, y la lectura que tomes será completamente errónea, donde el  choke no cumple su función si no hay carga.

Debes simular una carga con resistores, para ese par de KT88, push-pull, AB1, la corriente de reposo esta en +- 120 mA, y con máxima señal 300 mA, más las pantallas (g2), más las otras válvulas, componentes etc., debes simular una carga promedio de +- 250 mA.-

Una idea para hacerla la prueba bien, la tienes aquí : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
Calculo que la fuente de tu amplificador con la carga correspondiente deberá estar por debajo de los 600 VCC.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

​


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 18, 2020)

Muy buena data! Le escribí a un ex-Audinac para ver si consigo algo más de info y no andar a ciegas. Después les paso la fuente.
Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo alguna data adicional luego de mis primeras charlas con esta persona, ex audinac: Habia tres versiones de las 4100; estas, las mas potentes, se hicieron "a medida" para el banco provincia y algun remanente de produccion se comercializo por otras vias, son efectivamente de 100W y usaban EL34, estoy hechando luz sobre los primeros dos doble triodos, pero el primerlo casi seguro es una 12ax7, me queda alguna duda con el segundo. 

Les dejo el diagrama (SEUO), las dudas pendientes son los doble triodos y la toma de la R ya que como los cables venian cortado, no queda mucho mas que suponer que era en la de 16 y la de 8ohm por la "memoria" de los cables.

les dejo un saludo!


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 8, 2020)

Muy bien Mariano, por presentar la realización del diagrama levantando lo que esta montado (s.e.u.o) .

Respecto de la toma de NFB, generalmente siempre se toma en la salida de mayor tensión, así que en el terminal de 16 ohms está bien, ahora para que ese lazo funcione, le falta la conexión a tierra en el terminal común (0), habría que rever, y estudiar el shunt formado con el capacitor de .1 uF, y el resistor de 50 ohms (debieras fijarte si es realmente es de 50 ohms), creo que debiera ir conectado desde el terminal de 8 ohms a tierra, y no al lazo.-

Viendo el esquema de la fuente, al final era como te había dicho en mensajes anteriores, es con* choke a la entrada del filtro*, o sea después de la rectificación, y antes de los electrolíticos, lo que originará una importante caída de tensión, pero con una muy buena regulación bajo carga.-
Entonces estamos hablando de una tensión "bajo carga" por debajo de los 600 voltios, que también es algo que había dicho anteriormente, para esto podemos emplear una formulita que aproximadamenteeeee....., te da valores de salida de C.C. para fuentes con choke a la entrada del filtro: (2 x raíz cuadrada de 2 / pi) x Vca r.m.s, que en tu caso sería : (2 x 1,4142 / 3,1416) x 640 Vca : *576 Vcc*, algo aproximadooooo, y bajo carga, esa aproximación depende de la susodicha carga.-

En función de lo expuesto, surgen más dudas, con una tensión por debajo de los 600 Vcc en placas, para un par de EL34 en *"clase AB1"*, es imposible lograr 100 W r.m.s. (según lo publicado), como tope, hay circuitos que erogan con esa tensión en placas, un potencia máxima de salida entre 60 W, y 70 W r.m.s.*.*

Hay circuitos con 2 EL34 que erogan 100 W r.m.s con menos, o hasta 600 Vcc en placas, pero operando en *"clase B"*, (olvidarse de alta fidelidad), y gozan entre otras, de una importante distorsión por cruce, se usaban generalmente en viejos sistemas para public address, locuciones, discursos en salas, etc.-
Ver:
​Por otro lado, interpreto por lo que has expuesto, que no tienes el transformador de salida, en el diagrama que has hecho lo colocas como si fuera con conexión ultralineal (g2), estás seguro que es así, porque esos 2 resistores grandes de 300 ohms de la foto que sale cada uno de la conexion de grilla pantalla (g2) de cada EL34, podrían ir a las conexiónes UL del trafo de salida en su puente de conexión, si tiene conexiones UL,  o en cambio si no tiene conexiones UL, podrían ir a la conexión de punto medio del primario (+B), en su puente de conexión , y en este caso estar hablando de conexión pentodo puro.
De ahí pienso que podría.... ser de 100 W en clase B, pentodo puro, pero no de alta fidelidad,......, en el papel de características que publicaste, reza que es de "muy alta fidelidad", yo me pregunto, y vos te preguntarás también, si ese papel de más de 50 años, es fiel, o fue modificado, vaya uno a saber, ¿no? ..... 🤷‍♂️.-
Posibles opciones con algo menos, o hasta 600 Vcc en placas respecto de lo que es, o debiera ser:
2 x EL34, clase AB1, UL, Hi-Fi : +- entre 60 W, y 70 W
2 x EL34   clase B    :  100 W
2 x KT88, o 6550, Clase AB1, UL, Hi-Fi: 100 W

Evidentemente deberás seguir investigando 😓  !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😀


----------



## marianonardi (Oct 14, 2020)

Gracias por la info! Muy valiosa! Estuve hablando con un ex Audinac que me paso data e incluso el circuito en el que está basado este equipo. Mañana la conparto


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 31, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias por la info! Muy valiosa! Estuve hablando con un ex Audinac que me paso data e incluso el circuito en el que está basado este equipo. Mañana la conparto



Hola mariano, ¿ Alguna novedad respecto de publicar los datos, y el circuito que te pasó el ex audinac? 😬



Rorschach dijo:


> Posibles opciones con algo menos, o hasta 600 Vcc en placas respecto de lo que es, o debiera ser:
> 2 x EL34, clase AB1, UL, Hi-Fi : +- entre 60 W, y 70 W
> 2 x EL34   clase B    :  100 W
> 2 x KT88, o 6550, Clase AB1, UL, Hi-Fi: 100 W


Pienso que esto te puede servir de guía para tu restauración :
Publico circuito de la G.E.C. inglesa, original, es un Push-Pull  de 100 W, con 2 KT88, clase AB1, polarización fija (fixed bias), conexión ultralineal (UL), y con 560 Vcc en las placas de las KT88.-

Ver adjuntos:


​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😀

​


----------



## marianonardi (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola a todos y MUCHAS gracias por la informacion, tenganme un poco de paciencia que estoy medio hasta el cuello de trabajo y no estoy despuntando mucho el vicio ultimamente. 



			Design for a 50 Watt Amplifier
		


Aca adjunto la informacion, en cuento pueda lo llevo a pintar y con el chasis pintado me pongo a cerrar los detalles de circuito y armado


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 17, 2020)

Hola Mariano, ok por la info sumistrada, pero si eso es lo que te brindó el ex Audinac, dista mucho de los 100W rms que vos decís que debiera tener el amplificador que compraste para restaurar, y/o reconstruir.-

Seguro que te sirve de referencia, y/o base respecto de lo que realmente debiera ser, y de la misma manera que las referencias que hemos brindado en tu publicación.-

El amplificador de la info, es un clásico de los tipo Williamson, con conexión ultralineal (UL), se aprecia en la descripción, que si en su salida se emplea un par de KT66 (25 W de disipación anódica) se logran 32W, y que si se usan un par de KT88 (40 W de disipación anódica) se obtienen 50 W, es importante notar en este circuito que *la polarización es por cátodo* (autobias / polarización catódica / autopolarización / selfbias), de ahí que con un par de KT88, y 500 Vcc en placas de obtengan 50W.

El circuito de tu amplificador, si bien es tipo williamson, es distinto,* la polarización es fija* (subfuente -B), y tiene un resistor de cátodo de bajo valor (10 ohms) para cada válvula, para aplicar una leve degeneración para compensar el desbalance de la señal, y reducir la distorsión.
Aparte mencionas que es de 100W con un par de EL34, cosa que pareciera ser que no es así, o tiene 2 EL34 con +- 60W, o 2 KT88 con 100W.

Quizás debas buscar más información!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Nov 17, 2020)

Hola! Gracias por la respuesta, segun este señor, que me entere se esta retirando, "se baso en". Aun no retome el proyecto porque me estuve divirtiendo con otros cachivaches varios y no pude resolver el mitico color dorado (se lo voy a llevar a un chapista)
Ademas la persona que me fabrica los trafos aun esta con otras cosas que le pedi (si, soy bastante inquieto). Estoy compilando toda la informacion que me pasaron aca y la de este hombre. antes de avanzar, los ire teniendo al tanto.

Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 4, 2020)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola! Gracias por la respuesta, segun este señor, que me entere se esta retirando, "se baso en". Aun no retome el proyecto porque me estuve divirtiendo con otros cachivaches varios y no pude resolver el mitico color dorado (se lo voy a llevar a un chapista)
> *Ademas la persona que me fabrica los trafos aun esta con otras cosas que le pedi* (si, soy bastante inquieto). Estoy compilando toda la informacion que me pasaron aca y la de este hombre. antes de avanzar, los ire teniendo al tanto.
> 
> Saludos!


Mariano, creo que debes considerar antes de ordenar hacer los transformadores de salida, saber realmente de que potencia son esos amplificadores, que válvulas de salida utilizan, que tensión de placa usan, que carga reflejada de placa a placa en el primario deben llevar, y luego el porcentaje UL, todos datos necesarios, entre otros más, para calcular debidamente los transformadores.
Si estos dos amplificadores que tu tienes son de alta fidelidad, y tu quieres que al reconstruirlos sigan siendo de alta fidelidad, los núcleos de los transformadores de salida deben ser de grano orientado (G.O.), el bobinado del primario debe ser dividido por lo menos en cuatro galletas, y el secundario por lo menos en dos, e intercalados con el primario, hay muchas variables respecto de la cantidad de galletas en el primario, y en el secundario, y como se intercalan.
Esto se hace para reducir la inductancia de fuga (dispersión), y la capacitancia del primario, y del secundario.-
En definitiva, es lo que se llamó el transformador Williamson, de ahí el famoso amplificador de alta fidelidad Williamson, que más allá de aplicar realimentación negativa, la base estaba en el cálculo y construcción del transformador de salida, proyectado para alta fidelidad, de ahí, la calidad de su núcleo, y de como se dividían en galletas su primario, y su secundario, y como se intercalaban entre sí.

Diagrama Transformador de salida Williamson :


​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 4, 2020)

Gracias por la informacion, lo que quiero decir es que como la persona que me hace los trafos esta ocupada con otros proyectos y aun no resolvi la pintura del chasis, tengo el proyecto 100% parado. Eso implica buscar las valvulas, validar el circuito etc. Cuando lo retome lo primero sera seguramente resolver el tema valvulas / circuito y ahi el transformador

Saludos!


----------

